# Delta [Op. ER16 2.0]



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

Delta [Op. ER16 2.0] from Eftos!rx I (2003-20xx)

Delta


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy hell. What was that?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> Holy hell. What was that?


Obviously a postmodernist introspective aimed at giving pointed comment on the achievements of the great Electroacousticians of the past decade.

In other words: terrible.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Rasa said:


> In other words: terrible.


You're being a little generous there!

It's so derivative (like a nightmare version of _On the Run_ from Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ crossed with bad Philip Glass (I use the word 'bad' comparitively - I mean bad even by Glass's appalling standards), I just wonder: "WHY?".


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

It's rather bad, but not boring. Probably composed under the influence of LSD


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Saturnus said:


> Probably composed under the influence of LSD


Yeah.

I like it.


----------

